

Regression Analysis Using PHP - carbocation
http://mnshankar.wordpress.com/2011/05/01/regression-analysis-using-php/

======
rendezvouscp
I’m surprised that this article didn’t talk about doing regression analysis
with PHP and R. Using R adds a dependency, but it might be worth it. I’d
recommend this article[1] if you’re interested; the “cat file.txt | /usr/bin/R
--vanilla” line is particularly helpful in executing R directly from PHP.

[1] <https://www.stanford.edu/~mjockers/cgi-bin/drupal/node/25>

~~~
carbocation
That's how I do things, too. But for the purposes of understanding the
underlying math, I found this code rather useful.

------
josephd
Do you have similar regression code in Matlab?

------
trevelyan
Very useful. Thanks for sharing carbocation.

